# World’s longest teddy bear fence to be destroyed because of ‘whingers and whiners’



## Disir (Sep 15, 2019)

It may look like a harmless fence of teddy bears, but according to a local government in South Australia, this growing attraction spells big trouble.

In fact, the 2000-bear strong fence — which was started two years ago by radio host Andrew “Cosi” Costello and has since won a world record — is set to be pulled down because of a group of “whingers and whiners”.

People have just two weeks to leave their beloved bears before the fence, which lies between Kulpara and Paskeville on the Yorke Peninsula in South Australia, is demolished.
Outrage over Aussie landmark removal

That's unfortunate.  Jack-offs always try to ruin a good thing. They probably have the dogs that maul the penguins, too.


----------

